# Is McDonald's soft serve safe??



## pebbles12

Hi all!

I have been getting really bad cravings for a caramel sundae!! Now, I know that soft serve should be avoided due to the risk of Listeria infections. Does anyone know how safe McDonald's soft serve is? How often do they clean their machines etc? Thanks!!! I know the answer is most likely no... but I thought I'd ask anyway :haha:


----------



## Jarenk

Never heard soft serve is off limits. What can a pregnant woman eat anymore? Really. When I was pregnant with my son 4 years ago, I had to stray away from soft cheeses and under cooked eggs. NOW....I'm being told soft cheeses, no lunch meats (Unless I cook it), I could list more...but not no soft serve? Geez, how the hell did my Grandma have three healthy babies?

Eat the stupid soft serve ice cream. If you're worried about possible contamination of their machine, why even eat out anywhere? Restaurants are one of the most disgusting places and no one dies. Just eat the ice cream! EAT IT!!


----------



## jd11

for me personally i can not eat it when pregnant, i end up really sick severe stomach cramps the runs and in some cases vomiting. this has happened in all my pregnancies. i also get the same way with cream cheese and deli meats. the choice is yours i definitely wouldnt if it the place looked dodgy. how a pregnant woman reacts to food is different for each one you could always try it if it doesnt agree with you you know not to touch it again


----------



## Mikylamarnina

No one can really tell if Mcdonald's soft serve ice cream is safe. But I assume that the risk is really low because most outlets are clean. However, there is still a risk. I wouldn't want to give in to my craving then worry about it afterwards. 

My suggestion is to find an alternative to it. How about the regular vaniall ice cream in the tub? Then just buy a caramel sauce


----------



## Bethi22

Have the soft serve, you will be fine.


----------



## lily24

It's more about the cleanliness of the machine it comes from. Build up of bacteria on spout bla bla

Just have it, how do we know if anything we buy is 'safe' nowadays? :shrug:


----------



## lauren28

There is a risk of listeria with this. Although it is quite small, it is there. It is entirely up to you whether or not you take the risk. Chances are you will be fine, but there is also the posibility that you won't be.


----------



## sethsmummy

I was told its been taken off the "dont eat" list... but i dont avoid foods just because im pregnant. Especially soft serve ice cream!


----------



## fionar

It's as safe as McDonalds ever is, haha.

I'd say eat it and be happy.


----------



## Taurus8484

I thought it was more because it is made with raw egg whites?? Not sure, but I would eat it if I could handle the thought of food.


----------



## Conundrum

I worked at two fast food chains when I was a teen, Sonic and Jacks. My roomate at the time worked for a McDonalds and if I remember correctly, both Sonic and McDonalds are required to clean their machines at least once a week. Now the machines, themselves are not the scary part but the actual tubs the soft serve is kept in. I remember for a fact that Sonic was required to do that at least every other day. As long as the branch is doing what they are supposed to do, you are safe.

If you have a Sonic nearby, I would recommend it more, but that is just because I was the one who had to do the cleaning, back then - so I know their procedures.


----------



## Beanonorder

They have to clean their machines regularly otherwise they stop working. How many cases of people getting listeria from MacDonald's have you heard of? It would be a huge deal and well documented if it happened. The chances are really low and yes I respect women who would rather not expose themselves to even a low risk but there are loads of things out there that can harm our babies that we can't avoid. 
Everything in moderation! Go and enjoy your ice cream.


----------



## MollyMalone

I worked at McDonald's when I was 16 and they were super strict when it came to hygiene, they even checked the cameras every week to see if every one followed the correct procedures. I wouldn't worry...
I havent been told about soft serve at all... But it might be different over here and I definitely had my fair share of burger kings n McDonald's ice cream...


----------



## Zebra2023

They clean it every night, I used to work at Mcdonalds :)


----------



## gryphongrl

MollyMalone said:


> I worked at McDonald's when I was 16 and they were super strict when it came to hygiene, they even checked the cameras every week to see if every one followed the correct procedures. I wouldn't worry...
> I havent been told about soft serve at all... But it might be different over here and I definitely had my fair share of burger kings n McDonald's ice cream...

Haha, it was my first job too. And yes, they are stringent as crazy. The mixture is of course not made with raw egg whites by the way. It comes packaged from the factory (pasteurized in a plastic bag, when I worked there) and just gets poured into the machine, not made up on site. 

A gross mass produced food story... I grew up a tomato producing town and it was a common teenage job to weigh the trucks. A certain % of the weight of the truck's tomatoes could be "MOT" - matter other than tomatoes. This stuff goes into ketchup. This included everything from leaves to mold and bugs. All mass produced food is kinda... weird... when you get down to it. But we can't worry about too much of it or we'll spend all day milking our cows and churning butter. Sorry if I put any of you off ketchup. :)


----------



## Jarenk

so, have you decided to indulge?


----------



## peanut56

Apparently there is a risk of listeria. I have only ever heard of this on bnb, it's not on the list of foods to avoid that's up at my doctor's office, and never, ever in my life have I ever heard of someone getting listeria from McDonald's ice cream...and you know that would be on the news!! I also worked there many years ago, and the machine is cleaned often.
BUT apparently there is a risk, however small. So if you're unsure, talk to your doctor. I can't handle the thought of ice cream right now, but if I could, I would probably eat it!


----------



## Clarabell543

I am an assistant manager at McDonalds in the UK, the machine has a detail clean once a week and if this is not done, the machine locks out. This is the same for all Mcdonalds as they all use one of two makes of machine which both lock out. The mix is also safe and is kept in a sealed bag which when the machine needs filling the staff member must wear gloves, take the cap off, fill the machine with the mix from the bag then the bag is discarded. It used to be trasferred into a metal churn then into the machine but they did away with that to stop the risk of contamination. I have the odd icecream!! The machine also goes through a pasturising cycle to further reduce risks.

We also get random spot checks where someone from the company comes and takes samples and sends it to a lab for testing.

As others have said, if someone was to become ill from McDonald's it would be big news. They can't afford the bad reputation :) x

Everything in moderation hey!!! :D


----------



## Chezzz

my midwife never told me no, and tbh i used to work there.. left as i fell pregnant for a better job and i can honestly tell you how regularly them machines are cleaned preventing the whole listeria risk.. 
if they arent cleaned, they switch off until they have been put through cleaning cycle.. Ive eaten milkshakes and icecream from there my whole pregnancy :D


----------



## pebbles12

Thank you all for your thought and experiences!! I agree, there is always a risk of getting sick and there are also things that could go wrong with our babies we can't control. 

I guess, you are right, McDonald's can't afford a bad reputation so you would think they would clean it... and it is not as if I am having soft serve at a dodgy fair or anything :)

So many things to consider! but a big thank you again!


----------



## Chezzz

pebbles12 said:


> Thank you all for your thought and experiences!! I agree, there is always a risk of getting sick and there are also things that could go wrong with our babies we can't control.
> 
> I guess, you are right, McDonald's can't afford a bad reputation so you would think they would clean it... and it is not as if I am having soft serve at a dodgy fair or anything :)
> 
> So many things to consider! but a big thank you again!

did you have it in the end?! :D
I loveeeeeeeeeeee soft serve from mcdonalds ha! been my craving!


----------



## jensha

Read this: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1328975-macdonalds-milkshakes.html


----------



## NMichMomma

I had a lovely Dairy Queen Softserve yesterday. It was delicious! I say indulge, chances are so very small..You have a better chance of getting food poisoning in your own home from cross contamination in my opinion. I eat Subway too..I have my sandwhich toasted. I draw the line at soft cheeses though..I just don't care for them. Good Luck!! So many rules...I think this one is breakable :winkwink:

Sooooo??? Did you?


----------



## WholeHeart

I had a hot fudge sundae from McDonald's yesterday, and I didn't even think twice..... Somebody else was paying for it, though. Now, the smaller sundae for a higher price thing would make me think twice about -buying- one, but I'm totally ok with -eating- it. :haha:


----------



## gryphongrl

WholeHeart said:


> I had a hot fudge sundae from McDonald's yesterday, and I didn't even think twice..... Somebody else was paying for it, though. Now, the smaller sundae for a higher price thing would make me think twice about -buying- one, but I'm totally ok with -eating- it. :haha:

Those sundaes are so awesome... and for some reason those strange little granulated peanuts just seal the deal for me. I thought I noticed the sundaes were smaller! And they aren't 99 cents anymore either. I figured my appetite had just outgrown the sundae size :)


----------



## vinterlilja

Would not, meet a girl whom works at macdonald 's and they don't clean the machine well and she said that happens around the world. So I would not for coz I don't want listeria. Sorry


----------



## AonTaistealai

From the CDC website--and they're the authorities on this stuff--there have been 2 recent cases of listeria outbreaks: one from ricotta cheese (2012) and the second from cantaloupes (2011). 

https://www.cdc.gov/listeria/outbreaks/index.html

There was a listeria scare (not an actual outbreak since it was caught before anyone got sick) this year concerning pre-packaged apple slices, like the kind McDonald's and BK put in the happy meals.


----------



## Clarabell543

To be honest I am fed up of trying to defend McDonalds, I can't speak for every McDonald's in the world like your friend can, as I have only worked in the same one but I am comfortable with it's health and safety practices. Let's face it, unless you have a farm and grow/ rear all of your own food, then you don't know where your food has been. Obviously you don't take unecessary risks but you have to draw the line somewhere else you would starve. It is another one of those subjects that people will never agree on, it is down to the individual to do as they feel best.


----------



## gryphongrl

AonTaistealai said:


> From the CDC website--and they're the authorities on this stuff--there have been 2 recent cases of listeria outbreaks: one from ricotta cheese (2012) and the second from cantaloupes (2011).

Just wanted to add, the ricotta cheese one was NOT the kind you buy in the tub at the supermarket in the US (and normally put in lasagna), it's the ricotta salata stuff that is sold in a wheel or pieces of that wheel at a cheese counter. Listeria is pretty darn rare.


----------



## gryphongrl

vinterlilja said:


> Would not, meet a girl whom works at macdonald 's and they don't clean the machine well and she said that happens around the world. So I would not for coz I don't want listeria. Sorry

I worked at one in California... what's your friends name? If she was there, maybe I know her. :)


----------



## yellow11

I had a mcflurry earlier. Yummy :icecream:
Cured my craving and went down a treat.


----------



## kaths101

It's fine, I work with one of the machines and like a pp said they won't work if they haven't been cleaned! They have to hae a full clean once a week!
Ours also goes through a heat cycle in the night to kill off any bacteria aswell
There's far worse things to eat I'm sure!


----------



## gryphongrl

Meanwhile, just to prove that nothing is 100% safe, I got a call yesterday from the grocery store saying some ice cream - normal ice cream, not soft serve - I bought in AUGUST was recalled for salmonella. "Please return it to the store," the message said. As if I haven't already eaten the ice cream I bought 3 months ago! Matter of fact I think I ate the entire carton!


----------



## kaths101

gryphongrl said:


> Meanwhile, just to prove that nothing is 100% safe, I got a call yesterday from the grocery store saying some ice cream - normal ice cream, not soft serve - I bought in AUGUST was recalled for salmonella. "Please return it to the store," the message said. As if I haven't already eaten the ice cream I bought 3 months ago! Matter of fact I think I ate the entire carton!

Ewwwww, yeah that message isn't very helpful is it!


----------

